# Boneless stuffed Pork Chop.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I butterflied them and stuffed them with white bread, crouton, chopped celery, chopped scallions, salt/pepper, sage, thyme, chopped parsley and some chicken broth…

I fried the stuffing in butter with a drizzle of olive oil, for a few minutes before stuffing the pork.
Secured with tooth pics...then topped the pork with salt/pepper, cyanine, paprika, duck sauce and teriyaki sauce and baked it, in the air fryer.
Served it with creamed peas and carrots, creamed noodles, and a salad with ranch dressing.….
and had me a martini too! 😁



























Leftover


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Cyanine?

Ain't that a poison derivative of Cyanide?

No thanks.


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I just picked up a whole pork loin and was thinking about stuffed chops. Easier to get the right thickness starting with a whole loin. It is on my list and thanks.
As for cayene, too much would definitely kill me, but when using just the right amount it is great no matter how the fingers manage to spell it.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Many years ago I made a similar stuffing for ribeyes once, the only difference was basil instead of sage and thyme. I didn't do duck sauce, etc. I lived in Shreveport and future wife was flying in to spend the week end with me. We had a good weekend.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It must have been some weekend! Even the stuffed ribeye was memorable.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It must have been some weekend! Even the stuffed ribeye was memorable.


OH YES.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Your cooking skills are impressive. "wipes drool from chin"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Your cooking skills are impressive. "wipes drool from chin"


Thanks Dave


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you brine your chops? I ask because it seems pork is so lean now its hard to get a juicy chop even when cooking to medium. I miss those fatty thin bone in chops my mother used to bread and fry. Tender and juicy.
I get pork chops at Costco, so they are always very thick and will butterfly easily. But they are very lean. What happened to well marbled pork chops?
Seems I can get well marbled beef steaks if I look through the whole section where the steaks reside in the store. Or buy buy prime.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I don’t brine them…I love breaded and fried pork chops, but putting them in air fryer is much healthier. I discovered coating pork chops with a smidgen of mayo and then breadcrumbs and then air frying them - they are pretty good. 
I do the same thing with boneless chicken breast.
Although, last week a made a bunch of egg and breaded chicken cutlets fried.
They were sure good ( everything in moderation ) and with it I made creamy mac and cheese…what the heck, gotta have some fun!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Our local meat market has the stuffed pork chops, but they have cranberries and finely chopped pecans in the mix. Delicious.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Pork is highly under rated. A good porksteak marinated and charred fast on a hot grill is every bit as tasty as a beef steak. Just sayin.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> No, I don’t brine them…I love breaded and fried pork chops, but putting them in air fryer is much healthier.gotta have some fun!


My wife slow cooks them in the oven in their own juices ,heavenly!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> Our local meat market has the stuffed pork chops, but they have cranberries and finely chopped pecans in the mix. Delicious.


I think I’ll give that a try next time I stuff them. I always have cranberries on hand and nuts in the freezer (for baking) That stuffing sounds good for chicken too.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I always have cranberries on hand and nuts in the freezer


I'll let that slide.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

De-nagorg, I see you know her too.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, hey, don’t get the SQ riled up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

But it's fun.


----------

